
9 Books That Changed My Life – FightMediocrity Beginner’s Reading List - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huJrpO4Fev4
======
peter_d_sherman
The 9 books mentioned in the video are as follows:

1\. Rich Dad Poor Dad by Robert Kiyosaki

2\. The 4-Hour Workweek by Tim Ferriss

3\. How to Win Friends and Influence People by Dale Carnegie

4\. The 48 Laws of Power by Robert Greene

5\. The Way of the Superior Man by David Deida

6\. Man's Search for Meaning by Viktor Frankl

7\. Mastery by George Leonard

8\. Mindfulness for Beginners by Jon Kabat-Zinn

9\. The Obstacle is the Way by Ryan Holiday

~~~
alex_eScraper
)) 10. The Next 100 Years: A Forecast for the 21st Century Book by George
Friedman

